# storage units in PV??



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi could anyone in PV tell me if there is a place to store a 12 ft cargo trailer in or around PV. We need to store ours while we are house hunting. Thanks for any replies


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This one, and others, popped up with a Google search for 'Storage in Puerto Vallarta.'
Mapa de Ubicación


----------

